# Lets get to know each other more! Introduce yourself and answer 5 questions!



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi, I am Charlotte and I'm 17 in February  I have just finished high school in May and I have just started college doing business studies for 2 years and resitting maths? then afterwards I am going to a different college in England and taking a course to become a vet nurse. I do a lot of volunteering at my local SPCA, I have also just become a fosterer of bunnies, I also do a lot of work experience at my local vets on college term breaks, and i work in a small pet shop (doesnt sell animals) and have been for a few years, since I was 3 I have said I wanted to be a vet  I have 1 sister who is 13 called Shania, and 1 brother who's 19 called Dominic  I come from a little Island next to England with only 80,000 people living on it, so everybody knows everybody lol! I also have 2 dogs called Dexter and Sophie, and 2 cats called Tiffany and Maddie and my bunnies are Alice, Bonnie, Casey, Buckley and Bella  I soon hope to move to America!

What's your favourite colour? Mines green 
What are you fearful of? RATS!
What's you favourite film? Annie or Matilda 
How old are you?  I'm 16 
Who's your favourite singer? Beyonce!

Introduce yourself!


----------



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi! I'm Ashtin, I'm 17, 18 in less than 2 months. I'm going to Kansas State next year to get my degree in Life Science (or maybe Biology, I haven't really decided yet) with an area of interest in Pre-vet, and then I'll go to vet school. I work as a cashier in a grocery store (hate it) and volunteer at the local humane society (love it.) I have one little sister named Brook, and SO MANY animals, but the only animals that don't actually belong to my parents are my rabbits (Teddy and Maya) and my rats (Pixel and Kentucky, who live with my boyfriend because I developed a hospital-level allergy.) Fun fact, I'm REALLY short. When I turn 18, I'll be the shortest legal adult I know that doesn't actually have a growth-stunting medical condition. I have also been told that midwestern kids are GIANTS, so I might be a normal height elsewhere. I don't know. Is 5'1" short where you guys are?

Favorite color: Red, violet, green, grey
Fearful of: Having to move back home after I move out :shock:
Favorite film: This is tough... I really like Disney's Hunchback of Notre Dame.
Age: 17
Favorite singer: John Lennon


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 4, 2012)

You are adorable. Loved your intro and you sound like a busy girl with lots of ambition. Just curious, why do you want to move to America? I always am fascinated to hear that. After all, England to me sounds like a lovely place 

1) I don't have a favorite color. Mine is different for different things
2) my biggest fear is something happening to my child. Silly fears are small places, big hairy spiders and I have emetophobia.
3) too many favorite movies, It's a Wonderful Life, Shawshank Redemption, American History X...I could go on...
4) 34
5) Elvis Presley


----------



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> After all, England to me sounds like a lovely place


I recently heard that you can be incriminated in Great Britain for insulting someone... I might be wrong... So I guess in a way that makes it double-lovely, but I dunno, the thought kinda makes me sick.

Edit: I forgot to say that Shawshank Redemption was an awesome movie but it made me cry happy tears for like a month.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 5, 2012)

Ashtin, you're taller than me!!!

Favorite color: forest green
Fear: Spiders. Suspension bridges. Feathers.
Favorite movie: Totally depends on my mood...I love the wonder woman movie....
Favorite music: Grateful Dead, jazz, Italian Opera...totally depends on my mood


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm 5'1 too! Aha and the bunnies are the only pets in my house that belong to me not my parents  I have always wanted to move from my little island, it's really nice no such thing as crime and its really peaceful but there are not many career opportunities, at first I was thinking of moving to England but I'd like to move somewhere further away and even if I only move for I few years I just want more experience and I like the heat lol


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 5, 2012)

Ashton.. I don't really know? i've never heard it myself before but England has some different laws to IOM because we have our own government.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 5, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> Fear: Spiders. Suspension bridges. Feathers.


Qtip, why are you scared of feathers? You could never to come to my house, my yard is littered with feathers from my chickens! 

I'm Morgan, I have a son, a husband and a ton of animals. They include, 4 cats; Bronco, Cali, Smedley, Smokey. The chickens, a hen and rooster. The dingo dog, Woody. And of course the rabbit, Bunny Foo Foo. And we have five giant fish, two golden tinfoil barbs, two blood parrots, and an african catfish. 

Favorite color: It changes every day, so I don't really have one. 
Fears: wolf spiders. Ew, I hate them. And something happening to my child, or our house burning down in the night. Ahh. 
Favorite film: Beauty and the Beast. Bam, I said it. 
Age: 22, I'll be 23 in a few days.
Favorite singer: Eric Church.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 5, 2012)

My name is Rachel. I am the mother of a beautiful 3 year old little girl named Audrina. I am currently 30 weeks pregnant with a little boy. William Elijah aka Liam. I have a dog named Bailey, 2 cats Jackson and Mister, and then my bunny Gracie. 

What's your favourite colour? BLUE! 
What are you fearful of? Spiders, bugs, bees, 
What's you favourite film? Tombstone and Gone with the Wind
How old are you? 24
Who's your favourite singer? Michael Jackson


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 6, 2012)

My name is Bex, my fiancÃ©'s name is Mikel, and I have a 3 yr old named Zackary. We have 6 rabbits: Nemesis, Artemis, Niambi, Bruiser, Caerbannog,and Swiffer. 2 cats: No-More, No-Less. He has guppies, Zack has goldfish, I have a koi, 3 bettas.

My favorite color is Sea foam
I get freaked out by moths and crickets
Phantom of the Opera (with Gerard Butler) is my favorite film
I'm 24
And I just love Music, no favorite singers.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 6, 2012)

I love these kinds of topics! It's fun learning more about your fellow rabbit lovers 

I am currently in my fifth year of teaching 1st graders in northern Virginia. I've been married 3 years to a great guy who will be graduating in December with a Master's degree in history! Our two biggest goals for now (before kiddos!) are...
1. Save up to pay cash for a trip to the UK. We're on target to go in summer 2014 (over our 5th anniversary)!
2. Save up to pay 20% down on a house. We've still got a ways to go on that one  And hopefully a house that's closer to where I work. I'm tired of a 20 mile/45+ minute commute there and back every day!!!

What's your favorite color? green
What are you fearful of? another 9/11
What's you favorite film? "Lawrence of Arabia" (1962). If you haven't seen it and you love good film, you have to see it in a THEATER. Don't watch it on TV. You miss half the movie. *gets off soap box*
How old are you? 26
Who's your favorite singer? Freddie Mercury! Love Queen  

I'm adding...
What's your favorite book? "Jane Eyre." I swoon over Mr. Rochester every time!


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 7, 2012)

What's your favorite color? This is hard... purple. 
What are you fearful of? I have a really severe case of arachnophobia. 
What's you favourite film? Harry Potter series & Lord of the Rings.
How old are you? I'm 18.
Who's your favourite singer? Serj Tankian from System of a Down. 

I'm obsessed with European history & mythology. Going to major in history.


----------



## RemixMom (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey! My name is jessica. Im currently in my 3rd year of university taking bachelor of secondary education. I'm and English major and social studies minor. I live in the country, have always had cats and dogs but just became a rabbit owner a few months ago. My rabbit Remix is my absolute hobby. I have always loved animals but I have never been so fascinated as I am with rabbits. I would sit with him all day if I could.
1. My fav color is yellow
2. I hate scary movies. I tend to stay away from them
3.Favorite movie is Clifford. Not the big red dog, it has Martin Short in it. Its hilarious, never gets old
4. age 21
5. I dont think I have a favorite singer!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 7, 2012)

Larry. I'm so old my high school pictures are on a cave wall in France. Favorite color is red. Don't care for Black Widow Spiders. Favorite movie is "1, 2, 3" James Cagney and so hilarious. Used to be Johnny Cash and now is Mark Knoppfler(Dire Straits).


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm Grace, I'm 19, turning 20 in May! I'm in college right now studying Animal Science, which is pretty much a pre-veterinary nursing course. I have 5 brothers and sisters. My older sister is 23, then I have three younger brothers aged 16, 12 and 9. I also have a younger sister who is also my God child, and she's 6. Along with rabbits I have a dog Holly, four cats Tom, Kitten, Roxy and George, 3 ducks and 10 chickens.

What's your favourite colour? Pink, even though I don't like to wear it.
What are you fearful of? Spiders.
What's you favourite film? Christmas films like Home Alone.
How old are you? 19
Who's your favourite singer? I don't have one favourite, some of my favourites are Lana Del Rey and Lady Gaga.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Nov 7, 2012)

This is fun. I normally do not do this kinds of activiy, not sure why.

I live in Nashville, TN with my husband and I love this town because you can catch live mucic of any kind just about any where. I am the Outreach Manager for the Zoo so I get to spend everyday working with really cool animals and meeting new people traveling around with animals. I am a founding member of Therapy ARC which is pet therapy group. My Flemish Giant participated in pet therapy programs and READing Paws, she is the first and only rabbit in our program locally. My FGR is Paddy O'Hara and my dog is a 14 year old cocker spaniel named Nike, he is a retired therapy dog. The dog belongs to the rabbit she justloves him.

My favorite color is red 

My favorite film is The Princess Bride 

Not sure I have a favorite singer since I love all kinds of music, it depend on the mood. I also have lots of friends who are muscians because of where I live and play.


----------



## cerigirl (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey guys! :wave: I'm Amber and I live near Cleveland Ohio with my long time boyfriend and our son. We (I) have three cats and 1 bun. I am also sharing my home with our foster bun Petals. I am a stay at home mom and freelance photographer and I wouldn't trade it for the world. I love what I do and really enjoy being home for my son. 

My favorite colors are purple and teal 
I am absolutely terrified of growing old
My all time favorite movie is White Christmas


----------



## nicolelouise91 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi everyone  my name's Nicole and i live with my fiance Ant. We have 2 rabbits, Thumper and Dixie and a garter snake called Dobby.

What's your favourite colour? Green
What are you fearful of? Erm... drowning (Hate water being splashed at my face by people, freaks me out!)
What's you favourite film? All the Harry Potters (hence the snake's name) and Lord of the rings. 
How old are you? 21, 22 in Jan
Who's your favourite singer? Rihanna and Lady Gaga

:biggrin:


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello, April here :biggrin:

I have 3 bunnies, and one hermit crab. I would love to get a bearded dragon, they're adorable! I'm a professional Gardner, though mostly I spray plants for insects and disease. I'd love to have my own business designing landscapes and containers. I'm married, and hubby and I have been together for 22 years. Hubby is a cabinetmaker and has his own business. His work is amazing and I'm not just saying that because I'm his wife.

Green
Spiders!!! I freaking hate spiders!
The Lord of the Rings
I'm 40 :shock:
Peter Gabriel

Nice to meet everybody!


----------



## victoriamarina (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello  My name is Victoria! I am currently in my 4th year of university majoring in Sociology and minoring in Women and Gender Studies. I plan on then taking HR and becoming a Recruitment Consultant and helping others find jobs. I used to have bunnies growing up and now that i am 21 i wanted to commit to a pet of my own <3 I am delighted to be the proud owner of Winston, my baby holland lop who is almost 3 months old.

What's your favourite colour? Navy
What are you fearful of? I don't like to tell.
What's you favourite film? Titanic 
How old are you? I'm 21
Who's your favourite singer? LIGHTS


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, my name is Elise I am 16 years old, turning 17 in July. I have 3 siblings my youngest is Noelle she is 14 years old, her birthday is likewise in July. My second youngest sibling is Antony and he is 15 years old turning 16 this November. And my last sibling Dominik is 18! 

I have been thinking a lot about what my career will be when I am actually want to get a job, and I have decided that I would like to work as a vet, or maybe in an animal shelter, it really seems to suit me as I love animals.

Okay now here are my answers to the five questions:

What's your favorite color? Hmm, hard one!.....I think my favorites are White, Green, and Blue.  
What are you fearful of? Someone hurting my bunny Ash.
What's your favorite film? Once Upon a Time (if you haven't seen it yet than I advise that you do!)
How old are you? I'm 16
Who's your favorite singer? I don't have any


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 7, 2012)

My name is Mike. I'm a patent attorney, which means I spent seven years at Cornell university - four years for an engineering degree, and three for my JD (law degree). That was all back in the 1970's. I have a son who's 31 and a daughter-in-law, and, of course, one rabbit, Natasha Rabbitova.

What's your favourite colour? Can't say as I have one - blue, maybe, since it's one of the few I can see accurately. 

What are you fearful of? spiders (not scared, really, but don't like them a bit - four legs and two eyes is my limit for animals, so eight and ten is over the top)

What's you favourite film? Inherit the Wind

How old are you? 60

Who's your favourite singer? Just one? I'll cheat and name three - Pete Seeger, Stan Rogers and Dougie McLean. Throw in some groups for completeness - Peter, Paul & Mary, the McCalmans and North Sea Gas.


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, my name is Amanda and I live in Calgary, Alberta. I am the co-founder of the Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club. I have 14 rabbits, as well asa horse,a miniature horse,a chinchilla and a dog. I love reading, writing, photography,animals, trail riding with my horse and being outdoors in general. I plan on becoming a vet tech but I also have a bucket list item that involves writing a book. I do have one younger sister named Alana who is 17 years old.

What's your favourite colour? Red

What are you fearful of? Heights

What's you favourite film? The Dark Knight Trilogy

How old are you? I'm 20

Who's your favourite singer? Not an individual singer, but I really like Lady Antebellum!


----------



## missyscove (Nov 8, 2012)

My name is Christina. I'm in my first year of vet school at Western University of Health Sciences in Pomona, CA. I grew up in the San Fernando Valley in Los Angeles but spent the last 4 years at Cornell in Ithaca, NY where I got my BS in animal science. I live with two other vet students and a dental student. I have 2 rabbits, Sherlock and Watson.

My favorite color is pink.
I'm afraid of jellyfish.
My favorite movie is Newsies.
I'm 22 years old
I don't really have a favorite singer; I'll listen to just about anything.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice to meet everyone!


----------

